# 2000 points Warriors of Chaos VS Lizardmen monster help.



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi guys,
I was planning a battle versus Lizardmen and am eager to show my new Giant.
Thus I thought it would be fun to make a (mostly) Monster Army. I'd like a special character too, but which should I choose? Kholek, Valkia, Galrauch or Throgg? Then this is my first monster army, so I would like some tips from you.
I'll post the list later this week.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Moved to tactics since it isn't a list - squeek

Feel free to repost the list when you are ready, but since you are asking tactics questions rather than posting you will get more help here.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

well... if you want to make an *actual * all monster army then you have to take throgg or youll be stuck fillinf your core with marauders or chaos warriors...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I would stay away from Throgg like wild animals stays away from Fire, either of the other 3 will do. Stupidity aint playable(core trolls) unless you play the frog-army:no:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Kholek seems like a nice one to pick for a monster based army, you can take of shaggoths and dragon ogres to keep him company, enough to upset most people!


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Just whatever you do, AVOID SKINKS LIKE THE PLAGUE!!! Little runts will poison any big, tough, gnarly thing you've got before you can realize your error.


----------



## bunji213 (Dec 11, 2009)

I've recently been playing throgg with a big unit of 10 core trolls supported by a big unit of 30 marauder horsemen with flails. 2 warshrines, 3x3 chaos armoured ogres with great weapons. 2 level 2 nurgle sorcerers. puppet and black tongue. 15 dogs. it's worked for me.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Threadromancy.... thread closed.


----------

